
A website that will be built on top of user requests - ozdevi
https://userbricks.com/
======
ozdevi
I built an experimental website that aims to build a website completely by
user requests from scratch.

Brick is a request/feature that represents you want to put some feature on the
website. You can bring a brick to change the text colour, typography or
background image. Even you can put a brick that could be your cat picture!

